# Figure of eight lead, any advice welcome!



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw someone today using a ''figure of eight' lead on their dog, I have been using a halti on Indie but I'm not over keen on it. I tried this new one on Indie for a few minutes and it seemed really good...has anyone any else used one? Positives or negatives would be useful


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I use figure of 8 leads on my dogs. I find them excellent and am able to walk 3large dogs at the same time with them and they came recommended from my training class. I would always use the clip to collar leads which give two points of attachment.
Therefore I walk them using a flat collar and clip attachment but it gives fingertip control of all the dogs to the headcollar part should I need it.
I find this arrangement gives excellent close control.
I wouldn't recommend them for dogs that have learnt to pull against a headcollar as there is no limit to how tight they can go.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Redice said:


> I use figure of 8 leads on my dogs. I find them excellent and am able to walk 3large dogs at the same time with them and they came recommended from my training class. I would always use the clip to collar leads which give two points of attachment.
> Therefore I walk them using a flat collar and clip attachment but it gives fingertip control of all the dogs to the headcollar part should I need it.
> I find this arrangement gives excellent close control.
> I wouldn't recommend them for dogs that have learnt to pull against a headcollar as there is no limit to how tight they can go.


All this, plus don't use it on a dog that paws at/rubs to remove the headcollar as they are very easily removed when the lead is slack.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for replying. Indie has never scraped at the halti apart from a half hearted attempt the first time she wore it.

The lady whose lead I tried said to get a clip to attach it to the collar for safety, the halti has one that I can take of so I could use that.

Think I'll get one, off to google I go!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I use my slider leads which i can turn into a figure 8 headcollar, without needing anything any extra clips as the lead clip is still on the collar!

it doesnt tighten though, but it worked on my lot


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think Indie would need it to tighten a bit at the moment but I will have a peek - off to www.indi-dog I go


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

delca1 said:


> I think Indie would need it to tighten a bit at the moment but I will have a peek - off to www.indi-dog I go


Indi-Dog Slider Lead - Possibly the best lead ever! - YouTube

The video i made for it lol


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you mean just like using a slip lead in a figure of 8?


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

I enquired about these a wee while ago. I was pondering over using it with a strong pointer. I was warned off, having been told they could cause pain.

However, I tried it and its bliss. The dog walks on my fingers!!

Prior to this he was in a halti that rubbed his nose sore.

My thinking is this figure of 8 lead must be kinder for that reason alone.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Similar but has a slider thing on it


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I use one, the Gencon All In One. Gives me far more control than any other type of headcollar, and trust me I've tried most of them 

The only thing I would say with the Gencon is that it *does* tighten if the dog pulls or lunges, so personally I wouldn't use it on a dog that was constantly pulling or leaping around. But for my dog, who is reactive but now far calmer than when I first got him, it works really well.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> Indi-Dog Slider Lead - Possibly the best lead ever! - YouTube
> 
> The video i made for it lol


Just watched the video, looks really good - am heading over to your site now as this might be something I can use with Dex.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Just watched the video, looks really good - am heading over to your site now as this might be something I can use with Dex.


I use them for all of mine, really handy


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> I use them for all of mine, really handy


At the risk of sounding really dense: how do you turn it into a figure of 8 headcollar/lead? (I'm awful with this sort of thing)


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> At the risk of sounding really dense: how do you turn it into a figure of 8 headcollar/lead? (I'm awful with this sort of thing)


lol just put the loop around the dogs neck, pull the slider down to make the loop smaller leaving enough space to make a nose loop, cross the loop under the chin and slip up over the nose then use the slider to tighten so dog cant escape it 

much easier than it sounds, i can do a vid if needed


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> lol just put the loop around the dogs neck, pull the slider down to make the loop smaller leaving enough space to make a nose loop, cross the loop under the chin and slip up over the nose then use the slider to tighten so dog cant escape it
> 
> *much easier than it sounds, i can do a vid if needed*


Don't joke - you may have to 

Anything that involves tasks that are remotely 'spatial' and I'm in trouble!

The lead looks really fab - my only slight concern is whether it would be a bit too wide for Dex, he has a really small muzzle.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Don't joke - you may have to
> 
> Anything that involves tasks that are remotely 'spatial' and I'm in trouble!
> 
> The lead looks really fab - my only slight concern is whether it would be a bit too wide for Dex, he has a really small muzzle.


It comes in 20mm aswell


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> It comes in 20mm aswell


Oh fab 

I shall be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

One slider lead ordered - my first Indi-Dog order


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to cheat a bit, a friend has a spare one that I am going to try before I buy 
Sorry Sid&kira


----------

